# problème de formatage bootcamp en ntfs



## tomdoe (19 Septembre 2017)

bonsoir à tous,
je suis en train d'essayer d'installer un win 8.1 64bits en ISO sur un Imac 27'' (fin 2012).
tout se passe comme prévu jusqu'à ce que l'installateur windows reproche à ma partition bootcamp d'être formatée en FAT32 plutôt qu'en NTFS...
le reformatage de l'installeur n'a pas d'effet sur l'erreur.
petite parenthèse : j'ai deja modifié le info.playlist des contents bootcamp pour le forcer à graver mon iso sur une clé 16GO... 
Y'aurait il moyen d'aider bootcamp a choisir NTFS au moment de la partition ?
merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Septembre 2017)

Salut

Si tu regardes ceci : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 à l'étape 4 n'as-tu pas la possibilité de formater ta partition bootcamp en NTFS?


----------



## tomdoe (19 Septembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Si tu regardes ceci : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 à l'étape 4 n'as-tu pas la possibilité de formater ta partition bootcamp en NTFS?



Merci pour ta réponse.
J'ai déjà honte à l'idée de ne pas l'avoir vu. Je relance l'opération de ce pas !


----------



## tomdoe (19 Septembre 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Si tu regardes ceci : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 à l'étape 4 n'as-tu pas la possibilité de formater ta partition bootcamp en NTFS?


malheureusement non... aucun reglage correspondant au formatage en ntfs...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Septembre 2017)

Quand tu choisis l'emplacement d'install de windows (ta partition bootcamp) tu n'as pas une option de formatage de cette partition?


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2017)

L'assistant BootCamp cree toujours la partition en fat32. C'est l'installeur de Windows qui doit être utilisé pour formater en NTFS juste avant de lancer l'installation.


----------



## tomdoe (19 Septembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> L'assistant BootCamp cree toujours la partition en fat32. C'est l'installeur de Windows qui doit être utilisé pour formater en NTFS juste avant de lancer l'installation.



merci pour cette précision. mais je ne vois pas à quel moment je peux lui demander de la faire.
dès que j'ai reparti le poids des partitions, le mac démarre directement sur l'installeur, sans me proposer de formatage à regler


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2017)

C'est une fois que l'installeur de Windows se lance après le redémarrage.
Sur l'une des premières fenêtres qu'ouvre cet installeur, qu,'il faut sélectionner la partition BootCamp (qui a été créée en FAT32) pour demander à l'installeur de Windows de la reformatter en NTFS






Voir là: https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204009


----------



## tomdoe (19 Septembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est une fois que l'installeur de Windows se lance après le redémarrage.
> Sur l'une des premières fenêtres qu'ouvre cet installeur, qu,'il faut sélectionner la partition BootCamp (qui a été créée en FAT32) pour demander à l'installeur de Windows de la reformatter en NTFS
> 
> 
> ...


Encore merci, mais je suis très embêté même à cette étape là...
Après l'avoir fait, il me dit que ce n'est toujours pas possible car la partition ntfs est en GBR au lieu de GPT, et c'est là que j'avoue ne plus saisir


----------



## tomdoe (19 Septembre 2017)

Merci Remy, 
J'ai réussi à l'installer !!!
Bon le boulet a maintenant perdu clavier et souris en arrivant à la finalisation de l'install...
Je crois avoir déjà vu une discussion sur le sujet..


----------



## tomdoe (19 Septembre 2017)

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider me sortir d'ici sans clavier ni souris ??
Merci d'avance !!!


----------



## tomdoe (20 Septembre 2017)

Bonsoir,
Cest un peu la panique.
Je suis bloqué ici




Jai vainement tenté de continuer l'install, mais sans clavier ni souris Bluetooth, impossible.
Et la panique débarque pour de bon lorsque j'essaie de redémarrer avec alt pour revenir sur ma partition mac... aucun effet.
À l'aide.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## tomdoe (20 Septembre 2017)

Bon suis de retour sur macos, mais je ne sais toujours pas comment rétablir les drivers de clavier et souris pour terminer l'install de win10.
Si quelqu'un sait 
Merci à tous d'avance !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Septembre 2017)

Regarde ceci : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/ht204923


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2017)

Il te faudrait trouver un clavier ou un souris filaires car je crains que le bluetooth ne soit pas géré par l'installeur de Windows...


----------



## Locke (20 Septembre 2017)

Oui, il faut malheureusement avoir un clavier et souris filaire pour ne pas rester à la rue. 

@tomdoe
J'ai déplacé les réponses du nouveau message que tu as créé ici, car il était parfaitement inutile d'en créer un nouveau, c'est dans la continuité, donc on reste ici.


----------

